# شرح ساب وفيه جديد عما هو شائع ................. ارجو التثبيت



## eng md (20 مارس 2013)

*دورة شرح برنامج SAP2000*
* للمهندس/ **محمد محمد على ابراهيم هندسة الزقازيق - مصر*
*الدورة عبارة عن 16 فيديو يتناول خلالها بداية من تسطيب البرنامج و شرح تحليل المنشات + كيفية تصميمها*
*ANALYSIS + DESIGN*
*Setup Of SAP2000*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxZ1M7O0xgA
*Analysis Of Beam*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdJ-Oj--5qs
*Analysis Of Frame*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVSRyHJKH4I
*Analysis Of Space Frame*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqJtv30-riE
*Analysis Of Multi Story Frame*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALZir0x3yO8
*Analysis Of Truss*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMf5WK3B6i4
*Analysis Of Space Truss*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_9aQY7Odi8
*Analysis and Design Of Solid Slab*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQqk0ypumq8
*Analysis** and Design** Of Flat Slab ** +*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRGlk_nRYDE
*Design Of Columns By Excel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOFmIG_iVxI
Types of Foundations
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cnHSP2SHnM
*Analysis and Design Of Raft*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWhtMER3ASk
*Analysis and Design of Cap Piles*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ld39wNg-p4
*Lateral Loads (Wind Load + Earth Quack Load**)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJL-Gj4rIx0
*3**d Model Part 1*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGWQpoTOQVQ
*3**d Model Part 2*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPgRoFsa6Bw
export from autocad to sap (dxf)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rat8f5MIvA

وانتظروا شرح تصميم الshear wall علي برنامج Csi Col شرح السلالم وال paneled Beam 
للتواصل 
***********
***********
*وانتظروا فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم الانشائي *
*Structural Design *
*وانتظروا فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم المعماري للمهندس المدني *
*Arch. Design *


----------



## المهندس البديري (20 مارس 2013)

Great work, May Allah reward you and the instructor


----------



## taher.medany (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## انور الاستشاري (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا لجهودك بإثراء هذا المنتدى و التجمع الهندسي الهادف :: و نطمع منك بالمزيد من الفديوهات و الدورات التعليميه

وفقك الباري عز و جل


----------



## eng md (20 مارس 2013)

اردو تثيبت الموضوع حتي يتمكن الجميع من رؤيته والاستفاده منه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (20 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## genius2020 (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار باقى الفديوهات و الدورات بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 مارس 2013)

eng md قال:


> اردو تثيبت الموضوع حتي يتمكن الجميع من رؤيته والاستفاده منه جزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم
اكيد لازم يتثبت ...
بالاول تخيلت انه نفس شرح المهندس زغلل لانه بنفس العنوان ....


----------



## egsaadelshemy (20 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
فى انتظار باقى الموضوع
*


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس انا كنت محتاج التصميم ده شرح رووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## eng_k.f.s (20 مارس 2013)

*مهندس محمد على قمة فى الروعة والاداء......... ارجو التثبيت*

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس محمد على على فكرة يا بشمهندسين انا اخدت الكورس مع م/ محمد على وكان قمة فى الروعة والاداء وشرح حاجات اول مرة حد يشرحها زى cap pile وغيره وشغله كويس جدا واستفادنا كتير اوى عن اى محاضر تانىولا يبخل بأى معلومة عن اى حد بجد شخص محترم جداااادا الفيديو رقم 8 بتاع export from autocad to sap (dxf)filehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rat8f5MIvAمش موجود مع الفيديوهات اللى فى المشاركة الاولى ارجو وضعه مع باقى الفيديوهاتودى البرامج اللى بيشرح عليها فى الدورة زى شيتات الاكسيل والبرامج الصغيرة والاكواد وخلافهط¨ط±ط§ظ…ط¬ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ sap2000.rar


----------



## hassansayeh (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا شكرا لك .. و بارك الله فيك ...

بانتظار *فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم المعماري للمهندس المدني 

+ اشتراك بقنانك على اليوتيوب 


*


----------



## moatazahmedali (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (20 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر ..جزاك الله خير


----------



## hema81 (20 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
*


----------



## المهندس البديري (20 مارس 2013)

Thanks a lot *eng_k.f.s these files are very useful and complete the set, may Allah bless you too and thanks again for the everyone who contributed to this valuable course*


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (21 مارس 2013)

تسلم يا غالي وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## hassananas (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس
يا ريت تتكرم بمحاضرة ربط الاوتوكاد باساب(رسم المبنى في الاوتوكاد ونقله ال الساب)
شكرا سلفا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 مارس 2013)

hassananas قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس
> يا ريت تتكرم بمحاضرة ربط الاوتوكاد باساب(رسم المبنى في الاوتوكاد ونقله ال الساب)
> شكرا سلفا



8-DXF File دورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube


هذه هي المحاضرة
جار الاضافة الى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## eng md (21 مارس 2013)

انا متشكر جدا علي الردود الجميلة دي واتمني ان يجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتنا جمعيا وان شاء الله بجهز في الفيديوهات اللي وعدكم بيها ان شاء الله ادعو لي بالتوفيق وجزاكم الله خيرا اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## hussein_ahmed (22 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hussein_ahmed (22 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zine eddine (22 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا....


----------



## zine eddine (22 مارس 2013)

سلام عليكم 
ارجوا من الاخوة التوضيح عذه النقطة


----------



## eng md (22 مارس 2013)

zine eddine قال:


> سلام عليكم
> ارجوا من الاخوة التوضيح عذه النقطة
> مشاهدة المرفق 88924


الاخ الكريم كلمة Variable تعني متغيره يعني نسبه العنصر ونضعها بواحد حتي تاخد طووول العنصر كله 
انما لو استخدمة Absolute لازم اندخل طووول العنصر ارجو اني اكون وصلتها ليك


----------



## zine eddine (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## zine eddine (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم
1- ياريت اخي الكريم دور سات مديفاير تقدم لنا شرح مبسط.....

و ترفع لنا البامج الصغيرة المستعملة في حساب القواعد و غيرها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedeid45 (22 مارس 2013)

رزق فرج رزق قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس انا كنت محتاج التصميم ده شرح رووووووووووووووووووووووعه





عند حساب spring of pile = EA/L أم =P/SETTLEMENT 
أرجو الإجابة أرجو الإجابة أرجو الإجابة
م/أحمد السيد


----------



## م. مالك المصري (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maged1910 (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng md (24 مارس 2013)

دا رابط حلقة عمل DXF وتصديره لبرنامج الساب ارجو من الاداره وضعة في الصفحة الاولي وجزاكم الله خيرا
8-DXF File دورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube


----------



## محمد النواري (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## genius2020 (25 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الغريب2007 (26 مارس 2013)

برجاء ان يقوم احد الاخوة برفع الدورة على مواقع تحميل مثل 4شيرد او ميديافير مشكورين


----------



## M.M.S (26 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمد ... شرح ممتاز ما شاء الله
وان شاء الله في انتظار باقي الدورة.
ويا ريت لو توضحلنا الفرق بين حوائط القص والكور واماكن وضعهم بالمبني بخلاف الكور حول المصعد 
وكيف يتم اختيار الابعاد المبدأية للحوائط


----------



## حويزي (26 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## eng md (27 مارس 2013)

جاري رفع حلقة panneled beam Slab ارجو ان يجعل الله هذا العمل خالصا لوجه


----------



## eng md (27 مارس 2013)

Dxf File 
8-DXF File دورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube


----------



## eng_k.f.s (27 مارس 2013)

فيديو شرح ال Panel Beam Slab على برنامج sap2000
للمهندس محمد على اللى كان باقى من دورة sap
شرح رائع جدا 17-Panel Beam Slabدورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube
يرجى اضافته وتثبيته مع باقى الفيديوهات 
وشكرا


----------



## m.fayad (27 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و جارى التحميل


----------



## شريف العباسى (27 مارس 2013)

جااااااااااااااااامد اووووووووووووووى


----------



## shemey (28 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير 
لكني شوفت فيديو Analysis and Design of Cap Piles 
ولكنه في اخره قد دخلت محاضرة اخري في هذه المحاضرة وموضوعات اخري
فارجو الفيديو المعدل الصحيح
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engineer_ma7moud (28 مارس 2013)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ممكن طلب بسيط 
البرنامج بتاع حساب moment of resistance اللي حضرتك استخدمته في تصميم الفلات دا
رابط ليه اذا سمحت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng mahmoud samir (29 مارس 2013)

_*الف شكر يا هندسه*_


----------



## حمدي شققي (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمد علي على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## shand and (30 مارس 2013)

الله عليك بصراحة روعة


----------



## jojolove (30 مارس 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة ومستنين اعمالك الجميلة والهامة:75::75::75:


----------



## eng md (31 مارس 2013)

فيديو شرح ال Panel Beam Slab على برنامج sap2000
للمهندس محمد على اللى كان باقى من دورة sap
شرح رائع جدا ​17-Panel Beam Slabدورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube


----------



## eng md (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا ليكم علي الردووود الجملية دي 
واسالكم الدعاء والتوفيق وان شاء الله نستمر سويا في باقي الدورات
اما بالنسبه لفيديو اليابل كام ان شاء الله سوف اعيد رفعه مره ثانيه ياذن الله ولكن سامحوني لان النت عندي ضعيف نسيبا 
وان شاء الله ارفق لكم كل البرامج اللي استخدمهتها اثناء الدوره
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## شريف العباسى (1 أبريل 2013)

شوفت فيديو Analysis and Design of Cap Piles 
ولكنه في اخره قد دخلت محاضرة اخري في هذه المحاضرة وموضوعات اخري
فارجو الفيديو المعدل الصحيح
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شريف العباسى (1 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك لما غيرت فى set modifierمره غيرت الكمرات 35 ومره نص


----------



## eng md (1 أبريل 2013)

شريف العباسى قال:


> حضرتك لما غيرت فى set modifierمره غيرت الكمرات 35 ومره نص


معلشي ياهندسة سهو مني بس سامحني غصب عني يعني 
بس هي في الكمرات نصف طبقا للكود


----------



## eng md (1 أبريل 2013)

شريف العباسى قال:


> شوفت فيديو Analysis and Design of Cap Piles
> ولكنه في اخره قد دخلت محاضرة اخري في هذه المحاضرة وموضوعات اخري
> فارجو الفيديو المعدل الصحيح
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



ان شاء الله جاري رفع الفيديو الجديد ان شاء الله


----------



## eng md (1 أبريل 2013)

*دورة شرح برنامج SAP2000
*
* للمهندس/ **محمد محمد على ابراهيم هندسة الزقازيق مدني - مصر*
*الدورة عبارة عن 16 فيديو يتناول خلالها بداية من تسطيب البرنامج و شرح تحليل المنشات + كيفية تصميمها*
*ANALYSIS + DESIGN*
*Setup Of SAP2000*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxZ1M7O0xgA
*Analysis Of Beam*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdJ-Oj--5qs
*Analysis Of Frame*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVSRyHJKH4I
*Analysis Of Space Frame*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqJtv30-riE
*Analysis Of Multi Story Frame*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALZir0x3yO8
*Analysis Of Truss*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMf5WK3B6i4
*Analysis Of Space Truss*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_9aQY7Odi8
*Analysis and Design Of Solid Slab*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQqk0ypumq8
*Analysis** and Design** Of Flat Slab ** +*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRGlk_nRYDE
*Design Of Columns By Excel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOFmIG_iVxI
Types of Foundations
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cnHSP2SHnM
*Analysis and Design Of Raft*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWhtMER3ASk
*Analysis and Design of Cap Piles*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ld39wNg-p4
*Lateral Loads (Wind Load + Earth Quack Load**)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJL-Gj4rIx0
*3**d Model Part 1*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGWQpoTOQVQ
*3**d Model Part 2*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPgRoFsa6Bw
export from autocad to sap (dxf)
8-DXF File دورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube
فيديو شرح ال Panel Beam Slab على برنامج sap2000
للمهندس محمد على اللى كان باقى من دورة sap
شرح رائع جدا
17-Panel Beam Slabدورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube​​
وانتظروا شرح تصميم الshear wall علي برنامج Csi Col شرح السلالم وال paneled Beam 

*وانتظروا فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم الانشائي *
*Structural Design Diploma*
*وانتظروا فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم المعماري للمهندس المدني *
*Arch. Design *[/QUOTE]


----------



## egsaadelshemy (2 أبريل 2013)

*فى انتظار فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم الانشائي *
*Structural Design Diploma*
و كذلك *فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم المعماري للمهندس المدني *
*Arch. Design*


----------



## kh54 (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ياباشمهندس

ولكن بخصوص المحاضرة الخاصة بقواعد الخوازيق عند مطالعة الفيديو الخاص بها وجد انه غير مكتمل ودخلت عليه محاضره اخرى ,برجاء اعادة رفع هذا الفيديو مره اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود المقدم (3 أبريل 2013)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## eagle y (4 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله جهودك وزادك من العلم وعلم بك وقربك اليه اخي الكريم
لقد استفدت استفادة عظيمة من الشروحات ولله الحمد


----------



## eng md (6 أبريل 2013)

kh54 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ياباشمهندس
> 
> ولكن بخصوص المحاضرة الخاصة بقواعد الخوازيق عند مطالعة الفيديو الخاص بها وجد انه غير مكتمل ودخلت عليه محاضره اخرى ,برجاء اعادة رفع هذا الفيديو مره اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


ان شاء اللله جاري الرفع .............. واسف علي الخطا الغير مقصود في تحويل الفيديو ان شاء الله افيديو الجديد قريبا


----------



## eng md (6 أبريل 2013)

eagle y قال:


> بارك الله جهودك وزادك من العلم وعلم بك وقربك اليه اخي الكريم
> لقد استفدت استفادة عظيمة من الشروحات ولله الحمد


وبارك فيك ............... انا في خدمتكم دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## eng md (6 أبريل 2013)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> *فى انتظار فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم الانشائي *
> *Structural Design Diploma*
> و كذلك *فيديوهات دبلومة التصميم المعماري للمهندس المدني *
> *Arch. Design*


ان شاء الله ياهندسة ادعيلي بالتوفيق وان شاء الله اجهز الدورات دي بس الايام دي مشغول شوية بس ان شاء الله اظبطهم باذن الله تعالي ...........


----------



## eng md (6 أبريل 2013)

engineer_ma7moud قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> ممكن طلب بسيط
> البرنامج بتاع حساب moment of resistance اللي حضرتك استخدمته في تصميم الفلات دا
> رابط ليه اذا سمحت وجزاك الله خير


ان شاء الله ياهندسة هرفق جميع الملفات اللتي شرحت في الدورة قريبا باذن الله ...............


----------



## أحمد سعداوي أحمد (6 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس والله مفيد جدا وننتظر باقي الشرح


----------



## احمد مختار مختار (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس شرح راائع


----------



## eng md (11 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخيرا ...............بعد طووووووووووووووووول انتظار 
فيديو الكاب بايل الجديد 
13-Cap pile دورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube
واسف علي التاخيييير


----------



## eslamazeam (12 أبريل 2013)

ممكن تنزل البرامج المساعدة التى يتم استخدامها اثناء التصميم بال sap و كذلك اى لوح اتوكاد استعملت حتى تتم الفائدة و شكراً


----------



## M.M.S (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمد
شرح ممتاز...وفي انتظار دبلومة التصميم الانشائي
وبالنسبة لقيم ال set modifier الخاصة ب shear wall 
حضرتك نسيتها ولا ملهاش تعديل ف inertia زي الاعمدة


----------



## M.M.S (14 أبريل 2013)

هل ممكن احل المنشأ ف 2D عادي وامثل حوائط القص ك supports عند كل تقاطع مع area mesh زي العمود وبعد الحل اجمع ال reactions عليها وكده يبقي عندي normal force عليها واحسب احمال الرياح والزلازل واستنتج العزم الكلي المؤثر علي المبني نتيجة احمال الرياح او الزلازل واخد الاكبر منهم وبالاضافة لحمل Normal force اللي استنتجته من حل المنشأ ف 2D واصمم حوائط القص اللي عندي بحيث انها تشيل كل الاحمال الافقية اللي عندي علي المنشأ بدون تمثيل للمنشأ ف 3D ...واذا كانت الطريقة دي صحيحة ما هو مدي دقتها...واسف علي الاطالة


----------



## eng md (15 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوه المهندسين دي البرامج اللي تم شرحها في الدورة مجموعة من برامج الفيجول بييزك والاكسل 
ط¨ط±ط§ظ…ط¬ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ sap2000.rar
ارجو الدعاء لي ولكل من ساهم في هذا العمل واسف جدا علي التاخير وان شاء الله ارد علي الاسئلة اللي حضراتكم سالتواها طبقا للكود ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## eng md (15 أبريل 2013)

ارجو من الادارة وضع كل الروابط اللتي تم وضعها في التعليقات في الصفحة الاولي حتي يتمكن الجميع من رؤيتها وشكرا علي تثيبت الموضوع 
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا شرح راااائع :32:


----------



## M.M.S (15 أبريل 2013)

هل ممكن احل المنشأ ف 2D عادي وامثل حوائط القص ك supports عند كل تقاطع مع area mesh زي العمود وبعد الحل اجمع ال reactions عليها وكده يبقي عندي normal force عليها واحسب احمال الرياح والزلازل واستنتج العزم الكلي المؤثر علي المبني نتيجة احمال الرياح او الزلازل واخد الاكبر منهم وبالاضافة لحمل Normal force اللي استنتجته من حل المنشأ ف 2D واصمم حوائط القص اللي عندي بحيث انها تشيل كل الاحمال الافقية اللي عندي علي المنشأ بدون تمثيل للمنشأ ف 3D ...واذا كانت الطريقة دي صحيحة ما هو مدي دقتها...واسف علي الاطالة


----------



## eng md (16 أبريل 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> هل ممكن احل المنشأ ف 2D عادي وامثل حوائط القص ك supports عند كل تقاطع مع area mesh زي العمود وبعد الحل اجمع ال reactions عليها وكده يبقي عندي normal force عليها واحسب احمال الرياح والزلازل واستنتج العزم الكلي المؤثر علي المبني نتيجة احمال الرياح او الزلازل واخد الاكبر منهم وبالاضافة لحمل Normal force اللي استنتجته من حل المنشأ ف 2D واصمم حوائط القص اللي عندي بحيث انها تشيل كل الاحمال الافقية اللي عندي علي المنشأ بدون تمثيل للمنشأ ف 3D ...واذا كانت الطريقة دي صحيحة ما هو مدي دقتها...واسف علي الاطالة


السلام عليكم اولا اسف علي التاخير 
الطريقة اللي حضرتك بتقول عليها تمشي تمام ولكن طويلة نسيبا انما انت كنت هتشتغل بيها يبقي لما تجيب احمال الرياح والزلازل لازم توزع الاحمال علي الحوائط علي حسب الStiffnessاو علي حسب الاقوي في كل اتجاه 
فانا لم اجربها بصراحة ولكن اعمل مكاتب تعمل بيها وصحيحه ولكن لا اعرف مدي دقتها 
ولو اتعلمت الموديل 3d اسهل من وجهة نظري 
ارجو اكون فيدتك واسف للمره التانيه عن التاخير ....


----------



## eng md (16 أبريل 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمد
> شرح ممتاز...وفي انتظار دبلومة التصميم الانشائي
> وبالنسبة لقيم ال set modifier الخاصة ب shear wall
> حضرتك نسيتها ولا ملهاش تعديل ف inertia زي الاعمدة


انا ارفقت لحضرتك صورة من الكود المصري بالقيم دي وهي ليها فعلا زي الاعمده بس انا شرحتها للناس في الكورس 
بس في الفيديو يظهر اني نسيت وجل من لا يسهو .............اخوك محمد علي


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (18 أبريل 2013)

شرح رااااااااااااااااااائع ومنتظرين الدورتين


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (18 أبريل 2013)

النسبه للبيل كاب العمق لها كم ؟


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (18 أبريل 2013)

البرامج للمهندس محمد علي 
ط¨ط±ط§ظ…ط¬ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ sap2000.rar 
جزااااااااااااااااه الله خيرا


----------



## ELLORD1990 (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فساطو (19 أبريل 2013)

في ميزان حسناتكم انشالله


----------



## freesoft (20 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## M.M.S (20 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد فعلا دورة قيمة وشرح ممتاز...:75:
بس انا عندي سؤال هام في عمل 3D Model 
لو انا عندي اكتر من نظام انشائي ف المنشأ وده بيتكرر كتير مثلا لو البدروم والارضي فلات والباقي بلاطات كمرية او لو كان عندي اكتر من معماري في المبني بتاعي ... ازاي استورد ملفات ال dxf الخاصة بكل دور لعمل 3D Model ... وايضا طريقة تمثيل الكور في المنشأ...
واسف علي الاطالة ... وشكرا مرة تانية علي الدورة


----------



## eng md (20 أبريل 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد فعلا دورة قيمة وشرح ممتاز...:75:
> بس انا عندي سؤال هام في عمل 3D Model
> لو انا عندي اكتر من نظام انشائي ف المنشأ وده بيتكرر كتير مثلا لو البدروم والارضي فلات والباقي بلاطات كمرية او لو كان عندي اكتر من معماري في المبني بتاعي ... ازاي استورد ملفات ال dxf الخاصة بكل دور لعمل 3D Model ... وايضا طريقة تمثيل الكور في المنشأ...
> واسف علي الاطالة ... وشكرا مرة تانية علي الدورة


اخي الكريم 
هذا يكون اسهل بكثيير في برنامج الايتاب حيث يتيح لك كل ما تريده في تمثيل المنشات


----------



## M.M.S (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا علي تفاعلك يا هندسة ...
ولكن هل معني كلامك انه لا يمكن تمثيل اكثر من نظام انشائي علي الساب في المنشأ الواحد


----------



## شريف العباسى (21 أبريل 2013)

بقيت الدوره فين يا هندسه ولا انتا غيرت رايك


----------



## eng md (21 أبريل 2013)

m.m.s قال:


> شكرا علي تفاعلك يا هندسة ...
> ولكن هل معني كلامك انه لا يمكن تمثيل اكثر من نظام انشائي علي الساب في المنشأ الواحد[/quote
> 
> لاء ياهندسة كل شئ ينفع يتعمل بس انا بتكلم عن الاسهل والاسرع في الشغل


----------



## eng md (21 أبريل 2013)

شريف العباسى قال:


> بقيت الدوره فين يا هندسه ولا انتا غيرت رايك


انا اضفت حلقات 
pannel beam
Cap pile المعدلة
واضافت كل البرامج والملفات اللي استخدمتها في الكورس 
ناقص بس حلقة stairs 
واظن ان هي سهلة مش محتاجه حلقة ولو محتاجها ياهندسة انا تحت امرك 
بس سامحني علي التاخير لاني مشغووول جدا في تجهيز كورس عن BIM والRevit Struture ودا واخد كل وقتي 
بس انا تحت امرك في اي شئ ان شاء الله
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## eslamazeam (22 أبريل 2013)

انا قمت بتنزيل البرامج و لكن كلها بها فيروسات ما عدا برنامج الfoundation لذا نرجو اعادة الرفع بدون فيروسات


----------



## eng md (22 أبريل 2013)

eslamazeam قال:


> انا قمت بتنزيل البرامج و لكن كلها بها فيروسات ما عدا برنامج الfoundation لذا نرجو اعادة الرفع بدون فيروسات


لاء ياهندسة مش فيروسات وقف برنامج الانتي فيرس وهما يشتغلوا علي طوووول 
هي صغيه الفيجول دايما الانتي فيرس بيشوفها فايرس


----------



## M.M.S (24 أبريل 2013)

eng md قال:


> m.m.s قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا علي تفاعلك يا هندسة ...
> ...


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 أبريل 2013)

eng md قال:


> *دورة شرح برنامج SAP2000*
> * للمهندس/ محمد محمد على ابراهيم هندسة الزقازيق - مصر*
> *الدورة عبارة عن 16 فيديو يتناول خلالها بداية من تسطيب البرنامج و شرح تحليل المنشات + كيفية تصميمها*
> *ANALYSIS + DESIGN*
> ...



  شكرا علي المجهود الطيب و لكن الpile cap لا يعمل


----------



## zoma82 (25 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة للبشة احنا بنحط springs علشان نمثل التربة تحت اللبشة طب لو فرضنا اننا عندنا لبشة عادية بسمك 30 سم مثلا هل اشتغل نفس الكلام بردوا؟؟؟؟


----------



## tarek elattar (25 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
الف الف الف شكر استاذى المحترم الاسستاذ المهندس محمد بن على
جزاك الله خيرا 
الفيديو الخاص بال cap pile ناقص 
ومن اراد ثوابا فليرفعه 
وحاولت انزله من اليوتيوب مش شغال وناقص 
اغيثونا ياقوم


----------



## شريف العباسى (25 أبريل 2013)

ياقوم هو اترفع تانى 13-Cap pile دورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube
لو مشتغلش هتلاقيه فى الصفحه السابعه


----------



## eng md (30 أبريل 2013)

اسف والله يااخواني ...............المتندي بقاله حوالي اسبوعين مش راضي يفتح معايا 
اسف بجد علي التاخير سامحوني وان شاء الله ارد علي كل الاسئلة قريبا


----------



## eng md (1 مايو 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف الف الف شكر استاذى المحترم الاسستاذ المهندس محمد بن على
> جزاك الله خيرا
> الفيديو الخاص بال cap pile ناقص
> ...


انا اسف اخي الكريم علي التاخير 
13-Cap pile دورة ساب2000 للمهندس /محمد على - YouTube
الفيديو بعد اعاده رفعه ارجو الدعاء لي ..............


----------



## eng md (1 مايو 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> eng md قال:
> 
> 
> > m.m.s قال:
> ...


----------



## eng md (1 مايو 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> eng md قال:
> 
> 
> > m.m.s قال:
> ...


----------



## midoo_m86 (2 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tarek elattar (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اكرر شكرى لحضرتك 
لماذا حضرتك تلغى وزن المنشأ قبل الحل
ياريت نحل على الساب مع الجميع مشروع 30 دور وبعد ذلك نقارن بالايتابس لان الموجود على الموقع مقارنة ل 11دور فقط من الاستاذ المحترم احمد داوود


----------



## M.M.S (3 مايو 2013)

3D Model.rar

الفيديو فعلا ممتاز شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد ...
لكن في الفيديو ممثل الكور والحائط الساند وحوائط القص ازاي وكمان مقسمهم زي البلاطة الي اجزاء صغيرة .
وشكرا مره تانية يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng md (4 مايو 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اكرر شكرى لحضرتك
> لماذا حضرتك تلغى وزن المنشأ قبل الحل
> ياريت نحل على الساب مع الجميع مشروع 30 دور وبعد ذلك نقارن بالايتابس لان الموجود على الموقع مقارنة ل 11دور فقط من الاستاذ المحترم احمد داوود


اخي الكريم انا اقوم بالغاء وزن المنشا في Beam -Frame -truss 
حتي اتمكن من اخراج النتائع القريبة من اللي كنت بتدرسها في الكليه 
لان الاصح طبعا انك لاتلغي وزن المنشا لانك بتصمم منشا عشان يشيل وزنه وكمان يشيل الاحمال اللي عليه 
ولكن اكرر حتي تكون النتائج كمان اخدت في ماده الانشاءات في الكلية 
ولان انني لم الغي الوزن في Soild Slab وغيره لاني دخلت في مرحلة التصمم اتمني اكون قدرت اوضح ليك 
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## eng md (4 مايو 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> 3D Model.rar
> 
> الفيديو فعلا ممتاز شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد ...
> لكن في الفيديو ممثل الكور والحائط الساند وحوائط القص ازاي وكمان مقسمهم زي البلاطة الي اجزاء صغيرة .
> وشكرا مره تانية يا بشمهندس


يااخي الكريم 
الطريقة هي 
ان ترسم الكور والحوائط كانك بترسم بلاطه بس راسيه ويتم تقسيهما مع البلاطه الراسية ودي طريقة يعتبر سهلة في الدخال المنشا علي الساب 
في حالة ان الكور معقد وليس من الاشكال المعتاده 
ولو حضرتك عايز تعرفها اكتر ممكن تشوف 
فيديو برج 11 دور مهندس احمد داووود ان شاء الله تستفيد منها 
وجزاه الله عنا الف خير
في رعايه الله اخي الكريم


----------



## eng md (4 مايو 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> بالنسبة للبشة احنا بنحط springs علشان نمثل التربة تحت اللبشة طب لو فرضنا اننا عندنا لبشة عادية بسمك 30 سم مثلا هل اشتغل نفس الكلام بردوا؟؟؟؟


بصراحة انا دايما بمثلها بSpring لكن اسال بردوا اهل الخبره 
وان شاء الله اسال واجاوب حضرتك


----------



## محمود علام (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد الهندي (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا أستاذ محمد


----------



## soklana (8 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## M.M.S (8 مايو 2013)

هل يجب التعديل في خواص الخرسانة المستخدمة علي الساب لان نسبة بواسون ومعاير المرونة مختلفين عن الكود المصري ... 
ويا ريت يا بشمهندس محمد تنزلنا شرح عن طريقة تصميم سقف هولو بلوك غير منتظم علي الساب واستيراده من الاتوكاد لانه موضوع مهمل علي المنتدي ...
وبارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفعنا بعلمك ...


----------



## ahmed_m_elshazly (8 مايو 2013)

ولو شرح ايتاب ايضا يبقي ممتاز وجزاكم الله خيرا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## tarek elattar (8 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الشعب المحترم اللى بيحب ربنا وبيحب النبى محمد وبيحب اللى بيحب ربنا والنبى محمد عايز ايتاب وكمان سيف


----------



## eng md (9 مايو 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> هل يجب التعديل في خواص الخرسانة المستخدمة علي الساب لان نسبة بواسون ومعاير المرونة مختلفين عن الكود المصري ...
> ويا ريت يا بشمهندس محمد تنزلنا شرح عن طريقة تصميم سقف هولو بلوك غير منتظم علي الساب واستيراده من الاتوكاد لانه موضوع مهمل علي المنتدي ...
> وبارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفعنا بعلمك ...



ياهندسه افضل برنامج تدخل عليه الهلوبلوك هو برنامج السيف وان شاء الله ان كان فيه نصيب نشرحه في دورة التصميمم الانشائي قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## eng md (9 مايو 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشعب المحترم اللى بيحب ربنا وبيحب النبى محمد وبيحب اللى بيحب ربنا والنبى محمد عايز ايتاب وكمان سيف



عليه الصلاه والسلام 
من عنيا ياهندسه ان شاء الله هنعمل مشروع كامل من الالف الي الياء ولكن اعذرني حاليا مشغوووول بس ان شاء الله قريبا هنزل الفيديوهات
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## eng md (9 مايو 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> هل يجب التعديل في خواص الخرسانة المستخدمة علي الساب لان نسبة بواسون ومعاير المرونة مختلفين عن الكود المصري ...
> ويا ريت يا بشمهندس محمد تنزلنا شرح عن طريقة تصميم سقف هولو بلوك غير منتظم علي الساب واستيراده من الاتوكاد لانه موضوع مهمل علي المنتدي ...
> وبارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفعنا بعلمك ...



المفترض ياهندسه انك تعرف الماتريل سواء الخرسانه او الحديد 
دا الافضل وخصوصا ان كنت هتصمم علي البرنامج وانت كنت لا افضل ذلك


----------



## eng md (9 مايو 2013)

ahmed_m_elshazly قال:


> ولو شرح ايتاب ايضا يبقي ممتاز وجزاكم الله خيرا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


قــــــــــريــــــــــبا ان شــــــــــــــــــــــاء اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه 
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## Mohamad Osama (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن رضا (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد على 
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع مع اخوانك 
مهندس محمد رجاءً فى محاضره أعتقد انها ناقصه قبل محاضره رقم 6 solid slab وهى الى حضرتك شرحت فيها statical system كما ذكرت فى محاضره رقم 6 انك قمت بشرحها فى المحاضره الماضيه والمحاضره التى قبلها كانت عن space truss رجاءً من فضلك إحتاج تلك الجزئيه جداً ، واشكرك وجزاكم الله عنا خيراً.


----------



## M.M.S (9 مايو 2013)

eng md قال:


> المفترض ياهندسه انك تعرف الماتريل سواء الخرسانه او الحديد
> دا الافضل وخصوصا ان كنت هتصمم علي البرنامج وانت كنت لا افضل ذلك



معني كلامك انه عادي ممكن اخلي خواص الماتريل بدون تغيير واعمل حالات التحميل بتاعتي عادي بطريقة ultimate. انا كنت بتلاشي الموضوع ده باني الغي وزن المنشا واحسب الاحمال وادخلها working كلها مرة واحدة ...
وشكرا علي التفاعل يا هندسة


----------



## eng md (9 مايو 2013)

ايمن رضا قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس محمد على
> بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع مع اخوانك
> مهندس محمد رجاءً فى محاضره أعتقد انها ناقصه قبل محاضره رقم 6 solid slab وهى الى حضرتك شرحت فيها statical system كما ذكرت فى محاضره رقم 6 انك قمت بشرحها فى المحاضره الماضيه والمحاضره التى قبلها كانت عن space truss رجاءً من فضلك إحتاج تلك الجزئيه جداً ، واشكرك وجزاكم الله عنا خيراً.


سيتم شرحها ان شاء الله في دبولمة التصميم الانشائي


----------



## eng md (9 مايو 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> معني كلامك انه عادي ممكن اخلي خواص الماتريل بدون تغيير واعمل حالات التحميل بتاعتي عادي بطريقة ultimate. انا كنت بتلاشي الموضوع ده باني الغي وزن المنشا واحسب الاحمال وادخلها working كلها مرة واحدة ...
> وشكرا علي التفاعل يا هندسة


ياهندسه انا لا الغي وزون المنشا الا في الامثلة البسيط اللي هي المستوي الاول فقط 
زي beam fram truss وذلك للحصول علي نتائج تقارب ما اخذنا في الكليه 
اما عند تصميم منشا لابد من اخد وزنه في الاعتبار


----------



## a.c.milano (10 مايو 2013)

بالنسبة لتعريف الخرسانة يا هندسة .. ايه الفرق بين الخرسانة اللي حضرتك معرفها و الخرسانة اللي موجودة في البرنامج فعلا و ليكن مثلا المسماة 4000Psi ؟
و هل لو خليتها 4000Psi زي ما هي في البرنامج النتايج هتختلف كتير ؟


----------



## eng md (10 مايو 2013)

a.c.milano قال:


> بالنسبة لتعريف الخرسانة يا هندسة .. ايه الفرق بين الخرسانة اللي حضرتك معرفها و الخرسانة اللي موجودة في البرنامج فعلا و ليكن مثلا المسماة 4000Psi ؟
> و هل لو خليتها 4000Psi زي ما هي في البرنامج النتايج هتختلف كتير ؟


لو عايز تحصل علي نتائج دقيقة يبقي لازم تعرف الماده طبقا للكود اللي بتشتغل بيه
انا بس سميت الخرسانه باسم عشان ابقي عارفه بعد كده في تعريف القطاعات مش اكتر


----------



## a.c.milano (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس
طيب حضرتك لما جيت تعوض عن specified concrete compressive strength f'c عوضت عنها بـ 0.8Fcu و كتبت 0.8*250 و طلع الناتج 200
مش المفروض نعوض عن الـ Fcu بـ 2500 و يطلع الناتج 2000 لأني شغال بوحدات طن و متر ؟​


----------



## eng md (12 مايو 2013)

a.c.milano قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس
> طيب حضرتك لما جيت تعوض عن specified concrete compressive strength f'c عوضت عنها بـ 0.8Fcu و كتبت 0.8*250 و طلع الناتج 200
> مش المفروض نعوض عن الـ Fcu بـ 2500 و يطلع الناتج 2000 لأني شغال بوحدات طن و متر ؟
> ​


فعلا زي ماقولت بالظبط كده .8*2500=2000 لاننا شغالين بالطن والمتر 
مظبوط تمام 
اكيييد بس مش اخدت بالي ولا حاجة 
سامحني جل من لا يسهو


----------



## eng md (14 مايو 2013)

قريبــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
انتظرووووووا فيديو مقدمه دبلومه التصميم الانشائي ببرامج CSi 
ادعوي لي بالتوفيق 
جـــــــــــــــــــــــاري عمل الفيديوهات للكورس ان شاء الله
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 مايو 2013)

بالتوفيق يا هندسه 

يا ريت حضرتك لو ممكن تعطينا فكره عن الdeformation compatability و هي يطلب التحقق منها في المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه في حاله أستخدام building frame system
و ذلك بواسطه برنامج sap2000


----------



## حمدي شققي (15 مايو 2013)

eng md قال:


> قريبــــــــــــــــــــــــا
> انتظرووووووا فيديو مقدمه دبلومه التصميم الانشائي ببرامج CSi
> ادعوي لي بالتوفيق
> جـــــــــــــــــــــــاري عمل الفيديوهات للكورس ان شاء الله
> اخوكم محمد علي



بارك الله بك يا بشمهندس ونحن بفارغ الصبر


----------



## احمد شواني (16 مايو 2013)

شرح جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## natik80 (17 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالانتظار لباقي الدروس


----------



## احمد شواني (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الحلقه 13 مش موجوده علي اليوتيوب يا ريت ترفعها


----------



## eng md (19 مايو 2013)

دي كل المحاضرات اللي انا شرحتها اخي الكريم 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak186kxRO24&list=PLjwgmRxQ5nR6BSIZXLTEYHyMg-h4WuWpE&index=1
ياريت تدخل عليها وتشوف اللي انت عايزه ؟؟


----------



## M.M.S (19 مايو 2013)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس محمد لو تكملنا شرح برنامج csi column


----------



## eng md (20 مايو 2013)

M.M.S قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندس محمد لو تكملنا شرح برنامج csi column


حاضر من عنيا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نميرة (20 مايو 2013)

شكرا وفقك الله لكل خير اميييييييييييين


----------



## محمدالعقيلي (20 مايو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (22 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووور باشمهندس على المحاضرات ....جاري التحميل ....جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gamal amer (23 مايو 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (25 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammontda (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
نتمنى المزيد

​


----------



## gorgoniser (27 مايو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## eng md (27 مايو 2013)

متشكر جدا علي الردود الجميلة 
هي بمثابه الشرف لي وبمثابه التشجيع لعمل المزيد ان شاء الله
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## khaledadel (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك

وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## Abd El Rahman Ez (29 مايو 2013)

موضوع روعة ويستاهل 100 / 100


----------



## hesham tarek (30 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## M.M.S (31 مايو 2013)

ممكن يا بشمهندس محمد تشرحلنا طريقة ادخال احمال الحوائط السانده وحوائط البدروم والكور علي اللبشة وهل يتم عمل سملات اسفل الحوائط بداخل اللبشة ام لا . يا ريت بشمهندس توضحها بملف فيديو لان الموضوع ده محيرني في مشروع التخرج .
وبارك الله فيك علي هذه الدورة القيمة


----------



## eng md (2 يونيو 2013)

ان شاء الله .....تجد ما تريده ..........بعتذر لان كان عندي ظروف 
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## medomath (3 يونيو 2013)

عمل رائع وجزاك اللة خيراً


----------



## M.M.S (5 يونيو 2013)

eng md قال:


> ان شاء الله .....تجد ما تريده ..........بعتذر لان كان عندي ظروف
> اخوكم محمد علي


 ... ربنا يعينك يا رب ويسهلك الامور


----------



## sea2007 (5 يونيو 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------



## eng roma (7 يونيو 2013)

رائع


----------



## eng md (8 يونيو 2013)

4-Csi Column الكور وطريقة إدخالها وتحليلها وتصميمها الجزء الأول - YouTube
اخواني 
اسف علي اني لم استطيع التسجيل لشرح برنامج CSi COl
ولكن هذا رابط بيه شرح لاحد الزملاء اتمني ان يفيدكم 
ادعولي بالتوفيق واستكمال الشرح ان شاء الله


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (9 يونيو 2013)

شرح اكتر من رائع


----------



## Dominator (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## Dominator (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك على جهودك


----------



## Zinno2011 (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng md (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميله دي 
لمتابعه الجديد في كورس التصميم الانشائي باستخدام الساب يرجي الدخووول الي ملتقي الدارين ومتابعة الكورس اون لاين لاي استفسارات انا موجود اون لاين 
اتمني افيد الجميع 
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## علاءالاثوري (18 يونيو 2013)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير


----------



## Isao.kondo (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لجهودك الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## a7medbe7eiry (20 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ... انا طالب بكالوريوس هندسة .. مشروع تخرجي استيل مطلوب اصمم high rise building مكون من 50 دور .. لما جيت ارفع المنشأ علي الساب ظهرت لي مشكلة مش عارف معناها ولا عارف ايه حلها ارجو ان حد يفيدني اعمل ايه .. 
دي صورتين للمشكة ..كل اما اجي اعمل Replicate للبلاطة اكتر من 34 دور بيظهر لي الرسالة دي .. مش عارف اعمل ايه ارجو ان حد يفيدني


----------



## علاءالاثوري (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng md (20 يونيو 2013)

a7medbe7eiry قال:


> السلام عليكم ... انا طالب بكالوريوس هندسة .. مشروع تخرجي استيل مطلوب اصمم high rise building مكون من 50 دور .. لما جيت ارفع المنشأ علي الساب ظهرت لي مشكلة مش عارف معناها ولا عارف ايه حلها ارجو ان حد يفيدني اعمل ايه .. مشاهدة المرفق 91434مشاهدة المرفق 91435
> دي صورتين للمشكة ..كل اما اجي اعمل Replicate للبلاطة اكتر من 34 دور بيظهر لي الرسالة دي .. مش عارف اعمل ايه ارجو ان حد يفيدني


هي الصراحة انا اول مره اشوفها 
بس ممكن تعمل تكرار لعدد اقل من 32 اللي بتعمل مشكله دي وبعدين تكرر تاني 
.......لكني اخي لا اعلم هذه المشكله


----------



## eng md (25 يونيو 2013)

Structure Design Using SAP2000| م.محمد علي - YouTube
دا رابط محاضرات الساب في اكادميه الدارين لمن يريد المزيد


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 يونيو 2013)

a7medbe7eiry قال:


> السلام عليكم ... انا طالب بكالوريوس هندسة .. مشروع تخرجي استيل مطلوب اصمم high rise building مكون من 50 دور .. لما جيت ارفع المنشأ علي الساب ظهرت لي مشكلة مش عارف معناها ولا عارف ايه حلها ارجو ان حد يفيدني اعمل ايه .. مشاهدة المرفق 91434مشاهدة المرفق 91435
> دي صورتين للمشكة ..كل اما اجي اعمل Replicate للبلاطة اكتر من 34 دور بيظهر لي الرسالة دي .. مش عارف اعمل ايه ارجو ان حد يفيدني


اعمل 10 ادوار وكرر 10 ادوار وهكذا.....


----------



## mohammed Najeeb (28 يونيو 2013)

ممكن برنامج csi column ومعاه شرحه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng/shim (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aladin1983 (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لجهودك على هذه الدروس


----------



## fido2013 (2 يوليو 2013)

إذا سمحتم عندى استفسار خاص ببرنامج الساب
النسخة اللى عندى 
SAP 2000 v 14.0
البرنامج مش بيفتح الا الملفات اللى معمولة على الجهاز بتاعى فقط 
لما بجيب ملفات معمولة على اجهزة تانية بيفتح البرنامج بس الموديل مش موجود

ارجو المساعدة
​


----------



## حمدي شققي (2 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك يا بشمهندس ومشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## abedelrazeq (7 يوليو 2013)

سلمت اياديك يا باش مهندس


----------



## abedelrazeq (7 يوليو 2013)

وانتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Yehiaosama (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس​


----------



## nonamemm (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس​


----------



## ahr2007 (11 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## M_Abdelwagid (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ... ورمضان كريم


----------



## A-zoom (14 يوليو 2013)

وانتظروا دورة التصميم المعماري للمهندس المدني ،،،، الموضوع دا اعجبني جداً جداً وبالنتظار الكورس ،، تحياتي


----------



## abdyassin (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yousif alsir (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووور علي الشرح القيم..........!


----------



## civil marwan (21 يوليو 2013)

محتاج كراك ساب 2000 v15.2.1


----------



## تنمكطئءؤرلاىةوزظ (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## المهندسة زينة طحان (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## اسماعيل ابو بلال (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karam elbarody (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم ربى خير الجزاء وأعانكم الله​


----------



## Marwa Abd Elhamid (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## أحمد طهبوب (27 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.tefa (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع وممكن طلب صغير رفع ملفات الدورة من برامج واكسل على الفورشيرد لان لينك الميديافاير مبيفتحش معايا


----------



## eng md (31 يوليو 2013)

A-zoom قال:


> وانتظروا دورة التصميم المعماري للمهندس المدني ،،،، الموضوع دا اعجبني جداً جداً وبالنتظار الكورس ،، تحياتي


قريبا جدا .......ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود30 (31 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## مهندسة أم حمزة (31 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وبارك فيكم 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng_elmansy (1 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وبك


----------



## MASTER GC (2 أغسطس 2013)

اولا شرح روعة
في طلب صغير
ياريت درس خاص بطريقة push over
و شوية معلومات عن دراسة برج مرحلة اللدوتة
جزاكم الله كل خير 
وبارك فيكم 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abdelaziz adam (2 أغسطس 2013)

رائع ومزيدا من الانجازات والنجاحات للجميع


----------



## حمدي شققي (2 أغسطس 2013)

انا تابعت حضرتك على موقع ملتقى الدارين ولكن لا يوجد سوى ثلاث محاضرات


----------



## mohamed abdelatey (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mohamed abdelatey (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك 00​


----------



## eng.mahmoud_hewedy (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Tawfek-eng (7 أغسطس 2013)

ان الملف ANALYSIS And Design of cap piles غير موجود ارجو تعديله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم
سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع​


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (9 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير ولنا عوده بعد العيد


----------



## eng md (31 أغسطس 2013)

حمدي شققي قال:


> انا تابعت حضرتك على موقع ملتقى الدارين ولكن لا يوجد سوى ثلاث محاضرات


ان شاء الله اخي الكورس مكتمل 
لكن كان عندي ظروووف وكنا قد توقفنا فتره لكن الكورس الان شغال بفضل الله تعالي


----------



## eng md (31 أغسطس 2013)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم
> سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع​


ولا يهمك اخي الكريم ......واسف اني لم اكمل الحلقات الباقيه لكن عذرا لان كان عندي مشروع وامتحانات والحمد لله اتخرجت علي خيير وتقدير كويس جدا والحمد لله وان شاء الله مستميرين في التسجيل باذن الله تعالي 
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## aelmostafa (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجو ان يتم تنزيل الكورس على mediafire حتى يتم تحميله والاحتفاظ به وشكرا على هذا المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (30 مارس 2014)

أرجو من الإداره تحميله على موقع آخر ليتسنى( لأصحاب السرعات الصغيره) تحميله بجوده أكبر


----------



## jameel alkaisi (30 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس نحن بانتظار  دبلومة التصميم الانشائي *
انت رائع جدا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (31 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (1 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng mahmoud samir (7 مارس 2015)

الله ينور عليك ياباش مهندس محمد


----------



## amm70 (17 أبريل 2015)

موضوع هام جدا ومفيد


----------



## eng md (20 أبريل 2015)

تم رفع فيديوهات جديده ع اصدار 16


----------

